# chillagoe



## gus11 (Feb 11, 2010)

This weekend i was invited caving in Chillagoe, about 2 hours west of cairns. thought it would be fun and of course there was the chance for some new herps. 
on the way north we had to release this 3m carpet python





unfortunately the car broke down on the palmeston, so it took us 2 hours to crawl up the palmeston to milla milla before we were rescued and taken to chillagoe.
It was a beautiful place.




and the weather was perfect for herping, 




but due to car issues we couldnt go for a night drive so had a quick search around chillagoe itself.
i dont know what this frog is....thoughts?




we also managed to find nactus cheverti




and the highlight of the trip, ring tailed geckoes








gehyra dubia




litoria rubella were everywhere




and ornate burrowing frogs were present




the caving was also incredible, few animals found in the caves other than bats but it was good fun, although a little scary climbing through some of those holes.




the lions head








eulamprus sp.




We had to stay in cairns whilst the car was fixed, so watched shore birds in the morning before heading off to show my friends some herps they wanted to see 
prickly forest skinks








which have prickly skin




and a skink that had previously evaded me, though this was the best i could get without disturbing it
eulamprus tigrinus




we also found this strange little aphid type things...i dont know what they are


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 11, 2010)

ripper pictures mate, love the lighting shot.


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 11, 2010)

Some excellent pics there, wicked lightning shot !
I think your mystery frog is Litoria Nasuta ( striped rocket frog)

cheers HK.


----------



## ad (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, great pics!
Cheers
Adam


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 11, 2010)

wicked pics.
cheers Dayle


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been to the caves there ,and found out I dont like being in dark cavey places  
anyway it was great overall ..my kids loved it especially leaving me in the dark on my own, knowing I knew that there are big bloody SPIDERS in there ....anyway that was years ago ...
great pics too ...


----------



## thals (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, looks like quite a stunning place to have visited, pics are fantastic


----------



## StephenZozaya (Feb 11, 2010)

Just thought I'd add a panorama of the area southeast of Chillagoe. I took this while Gus was busy getting his excellent lightning photo. During most of the year the Chillagoe area is very dry and brown. During the wet season it turns a beautiful green due to the large amount of rainfall. The steep hills in this photo are towers of limestone karst. Unfortunately my herp photos aren't nearly as good a quality as Gus' so I'll just leave it at this panorama.






Stephen


----------



## -Andrew- (Feb 11, 2010)

The unknown frog looks like it is just Limnodynastes peronii (striped marsh frog)


----------



## itbites (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow looks like a stunning place to visit! 

Great pics also, thanks for sharing..


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great spot spent 2 weeks in the caves an hour or two north of chillagoe crawled through a tiny hole across from an old grave site. Half way in with nowhere to go came face to face with a large snake scared 10 years off my life.


----------

